# Does anyone consider themselves to have an eclectic taste in books?



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

I've always said my reading is all over the board taste wise.  Just in the last few of months I've read several of the Mossy Creek books, Dean Koonzt's last Frankenstein book,  Amanda Hocking's "My Blood Approves" series, Luanne Rice's "The Silver Boat", "Heaven is Real" by Todd and Sonja Burpo, A bunch of Repairman Jack books by F. Paul Wilson,and  Debra Smith's "The Crossroad Cafe".  My favorite authors include Dean Koontz, F. Paul Wilson, Luanne Rice, Nora Roberts, Debbie McComber, Anne McCaffrey, Rober McCammon, Dick Frances and Janet Evanovich.  I pretty much read and enjoy books from just about every genre, although I'm not much into reading whatever is the "hot" book of the moment.  

How many of you have a broad spectrum when it comes to the books you read, or are there more of you who mostly read books in just a few genres?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah. I've just got back from a 10 day vacation and I read 'Midnight' by Stephen Leather, finally got around to 'Neuromancer' by William Gibson, read a bunch of Bizarro stories by Cody Goodfellow, started reading 'Loon Lake' but found it to be the only E.L. Doctorow novel that I really couldn't take to, went instead to 'The Reader' by Bernhard Schlink, and for my last book started on -- another 'finally got around to' -- 'The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.' Eclectic enough for you?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My taste is eclectic with a chewy Science Fiction/Fantasy center.  I read whatever piques my curiosity from chick lit to serial killers .... even within my preferred genres I read a variety going from a Post-Apocalyptic Dystopia to fairyland.  I keeps the world interesting.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I have pretty broad tastes and have read and enjoyed almost every genre at some point. I do tend to read genres in spurts though and for several months may read nothing but mysteries, or gay romances, or historical novels. Then I'll change to another one. 

There are a few I've never gotten into such as straight romance and paranormal, but who knows, I might some day.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I think I read more eclectically in nonfiction than fiction. My tastes in fiction used to be narrowly focused on fantasy and science fiction. I still love those genres, but now I also read literary, historical, romance and some thrillers.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I wish I could say that I did, but I don't, and I don't see that changing anytime soon.  I stick with what I like, which tends to be science fiction(Usually hard sci-fi like AC Clarke and so on) or horror.  My favorite authors are Stephen King and Anne Rice.  Even the classics I like have some element of darkness or horror in them.  Dracula, Frankenstein, The Monk, etc.  I'm very eclectic with my tastes in movies and music, but books, not so much.  There are exceptions, though.  If a story that's outside of my preferred genre catches my eye, I'll read it.  Actually, I do read a lot of autobiographies, now that I think about it.  So I guess I'm kind of eclectic when it comes to non-fiction.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes ... for instance, I love YA and read/love a lot of the staples of the genre, like _Hunger Games, Harry Potter,_ etc ... but some of my favorite authors include Margaret Atwood, Flannery O'Connor, and Joyce Carol Oates. I'm definitely a big fan of literary fiction. I just finished _The Poisonwood Bible_ by Barbara Kingsolver and found it breathtaking, but I'm about to read _Uncommon Criminals_ by Ally Carter and I expect to enjoy it just as much as I did TPB, for different reasons. I also love historical fiction, sci fi, fantasy, and I love memoirs ...

So yes, I'd say my tastes are eclectic. I'm all over the map in terms of what I like.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I have some preferred genres, no doubt, and am spending some time right now catching up on them. However I will read just about anything...like I said, right now I am playing catch up in some areas but in the past and even now, I'll pick up and read anything that sounds good from friends, media, reviews, what's cheap at Costco, etc.

In the past when I didnt buy as much (read: there was no Amazon or anything online and I had less $$$ to purchase), I read whatever was around, period.

I dont consider that kind of variety 'eclectic.' Esp. because outside of my preferred genres, alot of the recommendations are mainstream. Now if I only read alot of weird, off-beat, indie, etc etc etc...stuff out of the mainstream...._THAT _ I would consider 'eclectic.'

I bet alot of moderate readers read a variety of books....things they see recommended on the NY Times bestseller list, in People Magazine, or from friends, etc.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> I think I read more eclectically in nonfiction than fiction.


Me too. Definitely. I think it has to do with just wanting to be more well-rounded and learn more about more things.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Mine are eclectic. I'll read almost anything except horror. I'm on an historical bender at the moment (including fantasy, romance and fictionalized biography) but in the past I've read and loved straight fantasy, contemporary romance, chick lit, cozy mystery, hard boiled mystery, thrillers, literary, mainstream, paranormals plus blends of all these, lol.  I think it can be good to read outside the genre which you write in, just to keep things fresh.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I consider my taste in books to be fairly eclectic.  Although most of the books I read are fiction, in a variety of genres and formats, I also read non-fiction.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't so much have a few preferred genres as a few preferred authors.  If I like an author I'll follow them wherever they care to take me.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

I like to switch between nationalities, and will find Spanish authors to read for awhile to get into that mindset ;

then Russian, French, Italian, Irish, etc.  Genre doesn't matter as the point is to absorb the flavor of that culture and in different time periods and voices.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

100% eclectic.  With my first love being SF/F.  Right now I'm reading Grave Witch by Kalayna Price (Urban Fantasy) and A Season in Purgatory by Dominick Dunne (contemporary Great Gatsby).  I love the old Russians like Tolstoy and friends.  John Steinbeck is my hero.  Love Jack Ketchum (modern horror), John Jakes (historical fiction), and Norman Mailer.  I could go on and on.  The only thing I've read little of is romance but I did read The Thorn Birds which was excellent.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I consider myself a wide reader, rather than eclectic.  I tend to read a half dozen books in an area then move to anther area.  At least in my non-fiction.  My fiction is less broad, but I have enjoyed books in a wide variety of genres.


----------



## B Regan Asher (Jun 14, 2011)

Since everyone here seems to be pretty broad in their reading I may as well throw in a different point of view.  I think I'm pretty main stream: thrillers and suspense are what grab me, although I also like some sci fi and really good story tellers like Jeffrey Archer.  

Perhaps someone can suggest something outside the main stream that won't be too weird?


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a very strange taste in books. Some people like fancy story lines, some like intricate back stories, and some like suspense. I don't like any of that. I like stuff to happen and then i'm done. Makes everything simpler


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

YA, lit fic, historicals, fantasy, mainstream emotive stuff (Mitch Albom), dog/animal stories, occasionally horror and just finished up a dystopian. Basically, writing that pulls me in and characters that make me feel something.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I would definitely say I have eclectic tastes in books.  I read a wide variety of genres in fiction.  The only thing I don't care for is fantasy.  I also tend to be intensely curious about many things, which leads me to a variety of non-fiction books.


----------



## lalapurple (Jan 11, 2011)

I have always liked to read, anything except fantasy and sci fi i guess, but since getting my kindle i have become totally eclectic...the free books and indi authors available have opened up a pandoras box for me.Just love it
jen


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

lalapurple said:


> I have always liked to read, anything except fantasy and sci fi i guess, but since getting my kindle i have become totally eclectic...the free books and indi authors available have opened up a pandoras box for me.Just love it
> jen


So true! I read more, and more different kinds of things now that I have my Kindle and access to less expensive reading material. I am still a huge mystery/thriller fiend, but have been reading more general fiction, a little sci-fi and fantasy and a smattering of topical non-fiction and biography. It's just so nice to have a full bookcase of books in hand wherever I go!


----------



## NJbooklover (Jun 28, 2011)

You name it, I read it..from holocaust books, to Maugham to DuMarier and back through Hillebrand and modern fiction and nonfiction!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I enjoy reading books in many genres. My favorite genres are Literary, Fantasy, and Science Fiction, but I've enjoyed well-written books in other genres as well. Some of my favorite books: *Encounter with Tiber* by Buzz Aldrin and John Barnes, *Cloud Atlas* by David Mitchell, *The Poisonwood Bible* by Barbara Kingsolver, *The Road* by Cormac McCarthy, *House of Leaves* by Mark Z. Danielewski, *A Song of Ice and Fire* series by George R. R. Martin, *The Glass Bead Game* by Hermann Hesse, and all of John Steinbeck's novels.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I would say I do, because I mostly love Pulitzer type fiction, but my second love is fantasy- especially YA fantasy. Totally different genres, but each has a pull in my heart.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I enjoy reading books in many genres. My favorite genres are Literary, Fantasy, and Science Fiction, but I've enjoyed well-written books in other genres as well. Some of my favorite books: *Encounter with Tiber* by Buzz Aldrin and John Barnes, *Cloud Atlas* by David Mitchell, *The Poisonwood Bible* by Barbara Kingsolver, *The Road* by Cormac McCarthy, *House of Leaves* by Mark Z. Danielewski, *A Song of Ice and Fire* series by George R. R. Martin, *The Glass Bead Game* by Hermann Hesse, and all of John Steinbeck's novels.


Actually, Marilyn, it sounds like we have similar taste.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

journeymama said:


> Actually, Marilyn, it sounds like we have similar taste.


Definitely! You said that you love Pulitzer type fiction. So do I! I sometimes check out the lists of Pulitzer and Nobel Prize winning fiction when I'm shopping for novels. I love excellent writing with great stories, and have found some wonderful books on those lists.


----------



## MoonlitDreams (Apr 15, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> My taste is eclectic with a chewy Science Fiction/Fantasy center. I read whatever piques my curiosity from chick lit to serial killers .... even within my preferred genres I read a variety going from a Post-Apocalyptic Dystopia to fairyland. I keeps the world interesting.


you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------

